# Twins Comeback



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone see the comeback last night? Great to see Redmon(sp?) get the hit! :beer:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Sure did. WHat a great game. How about that hard shot by Justin? Why better then the NBA.


----------

